# General > The Literature Network >  Literature Network Blogs: FAQ etc.

## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/forums/blogs/

Give them a try, please report any bugs here. vBulletin's blog software is still in beta (test) mode we are working on bugs but some of them are out of our control.

__________________

.

*Edited 13 May 2007 by Logos* to add the following basic instructions:

If you have been a

member of the site for _at least_ 30 days _and_ have made _at least_ 10 posts in the forums, or, you have been a

member _less than_ 30 days _but_ have made _at least_ 50 posts in the forums, you can 

*Start Your Blog* here:

http://www.online-literature.com/forums/blogs/

.

*How to Start Your Blog:*

Blog Settings: This is where you can create the *Title* for your blog and post a *Description* of it etc. Click the "*Blogs*  link at the top of the Forum page.

Select "*Modify Settings*" from the pull-down menu.

If the white box has a green check mark in it, it is selected. If the white box is blank then that option is not selected. If you change or add any items in the "Modify Settings" page you must click the "Save Settings" button at the bottom of the page for them to take effect.

.

*Customise your blog:*

Click the "*Blogs*  link at the top of the Forum page.

Select "*Manage Blocks*" from the pull-down menu.

That takes you to the page where you can select *what* items (Monthly Archive, Fav. TV Show, Recent Comments etc.) are displayed and *where* they are displayed on your blog (at the Top, in the Left or Right side columns, in the Centre, or at the Bottom).

Once you have created any of the above (a list of Favorite links for example) you can always click the Edit List link beside that item to change it. 

If you change your mind about any of the above items at any time you can click its corresponding white box in the Disable column so that it doesn't show, or, you can click the white box beside Private to make it only visible to your Buddy List.

.

*How to post your first blog entry:*

Click the "*Blogs*  link at the top of a forum page.

Select "*Create New Entry*" from the pull-down menu. The functionality is the same as when posting to the forums. You can insert images, change the size and colour of the font, and you can preview your entry before you submit it. You can always edit a specific entry later if you wish.

.

*Blog Comments:*

If you fall within the category of _not_ qualifying for a blog yet, you can still post comments to other members' blogs, but your comment does not appear immediately: it enters a queue for moderators to post them.

.

*Edited by Logos 30 November 2007 to add:*

*How to Subscribe to a specific blog entry*: you might want to do this if you have commented on a blog entry and want to track that entry to see if there are any new comments and/or responses to your own comment; yes you can subscribe to your own blog entries too  :Smile: 

To do this, click the "*Entry Tools*" link, top right, of the specific entry you commented on and select "Subscribe to This Entry". Then you can get (if you wish) _instant_ (or daily or weekly updates) notification of any new comments to it.

--

To change or delete *Entry Subscriptions*, go into your *User Control Panel* (upper left corner of screen) and click on *"Entry Subscriptions"* (left-side menu).

--


.

.

.

----------


## Admin

Once you have your blog setup, be sure to go in and edit your blocks, it'll give you content blocks on the left or right sides.

----------


## kilted exile

The author list doesnt seem to be showing the names I entered. When I go to the edit list it shows the names I entered, but the list on the blog is blank.

----------


## Admin

fixed,.......

----------


## subterranean

Does the forum rules apply in blogging?

----------


## ShoutGrace

What are you planning to do?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Yes, the forum rules apply to blogs as well.

----------


## Admin

The rules apply, but not quite as stringently.

Blog owners can edit/delete comments on their blogs, so there isn't the risk of a flame war developing. 

So we may let you post something a little more political or a little more religious than we would normally allow here in the forums.

However if people start trying to interject those posts into forum discussions such as "see my blog post" it will be stopped.

So if you want to explore different topics with your blog, that is alright, just keep the blog and any forum discussions you participate in separate. And of course keep it tasteful, no personal attacks, etc.

Rules on vulgarity are the same though. 

By the way, I can setup custom blocks like those Favorite Author lists, so if you have an idea for one please post it.

----------


## grace86

I have never used blogs before. Feel a little silly. So instructions would be nice  :Blush:

----------


## Logos

> I have never used blogs before. Feel a little silly. So instructions would be nice


The best thing right now because they're so new is to post a question here and we can help you  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Wow, this seems cool!

----------


## Nightshade

looks great!! can I just say somthing though? can we have blog nstructions? and if someone was to delete theirs would they get another???
because it only lets you have one!

----------


## Pensive

Whenever I browse the blogs, I see the "crosses" all over the page, in pictures like smilies...as if the page has not loaded poroperly..I wonder what's the problem?

----------


## Nightshade

humm I can see the smilies just not yours if you put up any?

----------


## Admin

If you delete yours you can have another.

----------


## Logos

> looks great!! can I just say somthing though? can we have blog nstructions? and if someone was to delete theirs would they get another???
> because it only lets you have one!


Now I'm curious why you want to delete yours? If you click the "Blogging" pull down menu at top of page, then select "Modify Settings" you can change things there like your Blog's title and description, and tick or untick boxes to allow comments to show immediately, and privacy settings.

----------


## subterranean

> ...discussions such as "see my blog post" it will be stopped..



So, blogger can't refer his/her blog in the forum threads?

----------


## Admin

They can... but it depends why they're doing it.

If we lessen the politic/religious etc posting rules in blogs then what we do not want to do is let people get around the forum rules by merely linking to your blogs. It would be a technicality, a loophole.

So two people are in an argument in the forums and instead of responding in the forums where the rules are stricter someone posts a scathing blog post and then merely links to it as his response thinking that because it is in his blog and not in the forum he is getting away with it.

Understand?

If you want to walk the line with your blog you need to make sure it stays out of any arguments you get in that take place in the forum.

----------


## crisaor

This thing just keeps getting better and better.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Shannanigan

omg...BLOGS!!! YYYYAAAAYYYY!!! I've had sooo many blogs, lol...only one has really survived the test of time, two have crashed and burned, one is idle, and another is just my "notes" feature on facebook, lol...but I LOVE blogging, I'm sooooooo gonna get in on this! lol...

Thank you litnet people who thought this up!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

I've never had one. As soon as i get the chance, I will set one up for me. Thanks. It does seem like a nice feature.

----------


## Nightshade

Is there any chance of the title charcter allowence being increase to 25? 
I usually end up cutting down lovley titles becaue they are 23 charcters long 



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I remove spaces between the words in my titles if necessary.

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

> Whenever I browse the blogs, I see the "crosses" all over the page, in pictures like smilies...as if the page has not loaded poroperly..I wonder what's the problem?


I'm seeing the same thing. It makes for hampered navagation. It seems especially difficult for creating a new entry, as all of the formatting tools are x's. Also, when I click on "Blog Tools," it just moves me to the very top of the page. Am I missing something? Perhaps I should do my blogging on a typewriter. :Crash:

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

I'm having trouble making my way around the blog section, or rather, getting back to the forums once I'm in the blogs. The "Literature Network Forums" link at the top of the page takes me to the blog directories page. Also, not only is everything displayed as red x's, the emoticons do not work when selected. Sorry to be a pain; I'm sure, Admin, that you're hard at work on these glitches as I post these gripes. Thanks!

----------


## Pensive

> I'm having trouble making my way around the blog section, or rather, getting back to the forums once I'm in the blogs. The "Literature Network Forums" link at the top of the page takes me to the blog directories page. Also, not only is everything displayed as red x's, the emoticons do not work when selected. Sorry to be a pain; I'm sure, Admin, that you're hard at work on these glitches as I post these gripes. Thanks!


I am also having this problem. I wonder why are we having the same problem. First that of "crosses" and now this...

----------


## Admin

I imagine I know what the problem is.... or rather what could cause both problems....

What browser do you each use?

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

I know I seem to be one of the last remaining dinosaurs in love with Internet Explorer, but are you going to tell me that I need to part with it?  :Bawling:

----------


## Admin

No, its fine... what version?

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

I recently updated to 7.0. Would the previous edition work better for this application? I had never really explored the blogs with that one.

----------


## Nightshade

I think yes I use internet explorere I havenothin wrong with it  :Nod:

----------


## Logos

Which version Night? IE 6 or the new one, 7?

----------


## Nightshade

umm not a clue came with windows... its windows 2003 if that helps

----------


## Logos

Click on the Help menu at top of window, then About Internet Explorer, that will tell you which version  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

version 6.0.lots of numbers  :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

I use 6, no problems with it.

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

I just unistalled Explorer 7, and now I'm back to the old 6--but it's still not working. I should say it works exactly the same as before.

----------


## Admin

Well, the problem I think is on this end. See, I think it is caused because of an error in a base_href tag in the source code, it tells the browser which directory to look in for links/images. Most of us must be using a "forgiving" browser that deals with the small error fine, but not a few of you.

I do need to upgrade the blog software, so maybe the upgrade will fix it. If not, I'll see about digging up the spot in the code and do it by hand.

So hang in there.

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

I've discovered something that may be of interest in this issue I've been having. I visited my blog while not logged in (on the same computer that I always use) and everything worked as it should. Avatars and emoticons and such things were present in all blogs that I visited, and the links at the top of the page were working properly. However, they still do not work when I'm logged in. Therefore, I'm very confused, but I thought you, Admin, might find this somewhat edifying. Thanks.

----------


## Madhuri

This bug is not related to blogs. It is when some advertisements are displayed and I select a menu, the list hides behind the advertisement. Is it okay? I am attaching a screen-shot of the issue.

In order to go to the links either I have to wait for the advertisement to go or click randomly on it, resulting both the advertisement window (which I dont want) to open up and the randomly selected menu option also.

----------


## Admin

Ya, it happens. Try refreshing to get a different ad. No way around it, happens with the main forum sometimes too. Just the forum software & the ad code clashing.

----------


## Basil

I know about the blocks, but can the user make other decisions regarding the appearance/layout of the blog? For instance, can the user disable the preview function?

----------


## Admin

I don't think so.

----------


## Admin

I upgraded the blog software today. There are a few new backend/setup features.

----------


## Logos

Regarding user comments:

It appears that (probably) only moderators can approve comments, not the blog owner themselves.

So, if you have a blog and you want people's comments to appear right away, you can check your comment settings by clicking on the *"Blogs"* pull down menu at the top of any forum screen, select *"Modify Settings"*, then in *"Blog Options"* you can choose how you allow comments.

If the "Moderate Comments" is ticked with green checkmark, that means they will go in a queue and one of us mods will approve them for you.

Remember to click the *"Save Settings"* button at the bottom of screen for the changes to take effect.


You do have the option to delete comments once they've been posted if they are spam or you don't want them there for some reason.

----------


## Logos

deleted because I figured something out  :Tongue: 

If and when you do leave a comment for someone else, you can click the "Private Comment" box so that it only appears to the blog owner, not anybody else.

----------


## Logos

IF, after going through the steps I posted on 04-11-2007 12:00 PM regarding your blog comments (and you *must* remember to click the "Save Settings" button at the bottom of the page or they won't take effect) , and they still aren't showing right away or you are seeing a "Comments waiting to be moderated" message somewhere, then please let me know  :Biggrin:

----------


## Countess

I can't enable my "about me" block.

----------


## Logos

Countess it is enabled? I see your "About Me" on the right hand side of your blog  :Smile: 

-

*To enable or disable blog items:*

Click "Blogs" pull down menu, select "Manage Blocks".

To enable something, make sure there is *no* green checkmark in the "Disabled" white box beside that item. You can also choose where it shows on your blog, and whether it shows to your buddys only or everyone.

To disable something, make sure there *is* a green checkmark in the "Disabled" white box beside that item.

And again, always remember to click the "Update Blocks" button at bottom of page so that the changes take effect  :Smile:

----------


## Countess

Yes. I figured out that before I added information, I had to save my settings. I thought I could reconfigure and add data at the same time, but it was a two-step process.

Thanks.

----------


## Captain Pike

I have plenty of ego, right? So I figured, I'll create a blog, and everyone will then know how cool I am.

So I goes in there, start clicking off boxes and stuff, figuring out a nifty name other than Captain Pike's Blog, I'm well on my way. Then came a wave of fear. "Maybe," I began to think, "I'll just go back now and look at some other people's first...".

WARNING: DO NOT CLICK THE BOX NEXT TO DELETE BLOG!

After looking for a while at witty lamentations, I'm ready: as surefooted as ever. Then up against this big sign:


_Your blog has been deleted. If you wish to create another, please contact an administrator. 

_

I have sent e-mails to all the moderators, I'm sure it'll all be worked out fine OR I'LL GET BANNED!

----------


## Logos

heh, no you don't get banned for deleting your blog  :Wink:   :Biggrin:  It's now restored:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...p?userid=26383

----------


## Logos

I've also added this to the OP, but will post it here too  :Smile: 

If you have been a

member of the site for at least 30 days and have made at least 10 posts in the forums, or, you have been a

member less than 30 days but have made at least 50 posts in the forums, you can 

*Start Your Blog* here:
http://www.online-literature.com/forums/blogs/

.

*Blog Settings:*

This is where you can create the Title for your blog and post a Description of it etc. Click the "*Blogs*  link at the top of the Forum page.

Select "*Modify Settings*" from the pull-down menu.

If the white box has a green check mark in it, it is selected. If the white box is blank then that option is not selected. If you change or add any items in the "Modify Settings" page you must click the "Save Settings" button at the bottom of the page for them to take effect.

.

*How to Customise your blog:*

Click the "*Blogs*  link at the top of the Forum page.

Select "*Manage Blocks*" from the pull-down menu.

That takes you to the page where you can select *what* items (Monthly Archive, Fav. TV Show, Recent Comments etc.) are displayed and *where* they are displayed on your blog (at the Top, in the Left or Right side columns, in the Centre, or at the Bottom).

Once you have created any of the above (a list of Favorite links for example) you can always click the Edit List link beside that item to change it. 

If you change your mind about any of the above items at any time you can click its corresponding white box in the Disable column so that it doesn't show, or, you can click the white box beside Private to make it only visible to your Buddy List.

.

*How to post your first blog entry:*

Click the "*Blogs*  link at the top of a forum page.

Select "*Create New Entry*" from the pull-down menu. The functionality is the same as when posting to the forums. You can insert images, change the size and colour of the font, and you can preview your entry before you submit it. You can always edit a specific entry later if you wish.

.

----------


## Countess

Hi Logos, Admin,

One (I hope) simple request: can we please create paragraphs when we post a comment to someone's blog? It drives me absolutely mad to be unable to separate my thoughts. Pink elephants and ancient Japanese blinds don't go together, no matter how much you will them.

Your entirely grateful servant, Countess

----------


## Logos

Well, so far all I've figured out is that if you click the  <-- "code tags icon" then type your comment between them [code....comment here..../code] it will remain in paragraphs, but it looks like a quote, as in this comment here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for....php?entry=509

If/when I figure out a better way I will let ya know  :Tongue:  While you can use _some_ codes for bolding and italics etc. it seems that the comments function doesn't allow for paragraphs, even though they show when you "Preview" the comment. The "About Me" area also doesn't allow for paragraphs _and_ doesn't allow forum codes.

----------


## Logos

Just thought I'd mention this regarding commenting on blogs:

If you fall within the category of _not_ qualifying for a blog yet, you can still post comments to other members' blogs, but your comment does not appear immediately: it enters a queue for moderators to post them.

----------


## Niamh

I started a blog but i ended up deleting it as i get very confused an couldnt figure out what to do! How do i go about being able to set another one up or can i?

----------


## Logos

It's now restored Niamh, now just start blogging away!  :Biggrin: 
http://www.online-literature.com/for...p?userid=23587

----------


## Niamh

Thanks Logos! took me a while but i think i've finally figured it out! :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

I see a blog has been created by my name, but, I don't remember making a blog for myself  :Confused:  Is it that, maybe I was playing with the settings and accidently the blog got created??

----------


## Niamh

> I see a blog has been created by my name, but, I don't remember making a blog for myself  Is it that, maybe I was playing with the settings and accidently the blog got created??


Use you blog and join in the madness! :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

It may have been created as part of the import of poems from The Poetry Post.

----------


## Logos

Indeed there are about TEN pages of Blogs titled *"Blog"*, *if you had submitted poems to the Poetry Post*. Check your forum profile to see if yours has been started  :Smile: 

*Madhuri*, you created yours in April so it would not have been part of this Poetry Post migration.

----------


## Admin

Trying to fix a weird bug I updated the blog software.

The bug was not fixed.... however with the update you may notice a smattering of new features, one in particular is RSS feeds.

----------


## rabid reader

just wondering if there has been any sucess in the blog bug problem?

----------


## Admin

I've done a hard delete of your blog rabid reader, try making a new one now and see if that works for you.

----------


## Madhuri

> Use you blog and join in the madness!


It will be very boring. All my days are like -- get up, get ready, go to work, come back, eat, and then sleep  :Rolleyes:  . All my entries will be the same. Nothing interesting happening.




> *Madhuri*, you created yours in April so it would not have been part of this Poetry Post migration.


Hmm.... I don't remember. Maybe I should keep a blog, incase I become more forgetful.

----------


## rabid reader

> I've done a hard delete of your blog rabid reader, try making a new one now and see if that works for you.


I still get this message:



> Your blog has been deleted. If you wish to create another, please contact an administrator.


http://www.online-literature.com/for...e.php?do=setup

----------


## Niamh

> It will be very boring. All my days are like -- get up, get ready, go to work, come back, eat, and then sleep  . All my entries will be the same. Nothing interesting happening.


Ah but you can post wonderful pictures of india in your blog! :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Ah but you can post wonderful pictures of india in your blog!


Very good idea, Niamh. Next time when I go on some vacation, i'll post the pictures in my blog.

----------


## Niamh

> Very good idea, Niamh. Next time when I go on some vacation, i'll post the pictures in my blog.


Excellent! :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

> I still get this message:
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...e.php?do=setup


Weird... I'll look further.

----------


## rabid reader

> Weird... I'll look further.


I wonder if you are still able to add posts to my blog as you did with the poetry of mine you had brought over from the old poetry post if we can not mimic it, and you could allot me that specific power or not.

----------


## Nightshade

Q: Anyone know how to subscribe to a blog? I can subscribe to an entry but not a blog... if anyone has figured this out HELP!!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Ravenna

How do I go about adding an author? I'm doing a degree in American Literature and see nothing here on Philip K. Dick (Author of 'Do Andrids Dream of Electric sheep? which went on to become the film 'Blade Runner'). A few in my group would like to expand discussions on his work. How do we go about it here?

----------


## Logos

Ravenna, you can start a new thread  by clicking that icon at the top of the *General Literature* discussion forum located

here --> http://www.online-literature.com/for...isplay.php?f=4

.

----------


## Logos

Ok, I am posting this because I am afraid a lot of people might be missing comments to their own blog  :Frown:  

Now and then people who are new members/not yet eligible for their own blog post a comment to someone's blog. It might be to a blog entry you made that day, or, it might be to a blog entry you made *months* ago. Their comment does not appear right away, it has to be posted/"accepted" manually by Scher or I.

So.

The only way I know of right now that you can be notified of New Comments to *any* of your blog entries is to "Subscribe" to that specific Blog Entry. If you already have a lot of Blog Entries ... like, err, mtpspur!!! ... well I wish you luck  :Wink:  but I suggest you always Subscribe to your own entries; this way you get an email notifying you of the new comment and you get a link to which entry it was for. A comment someone makes on an older blog entry of yours might not show up in your "Recent Comments" block, if you even have that enabled.

So...


*To Subscribe to a Blog Entry:*

click on the "Entry Tools" drop-down menu on top right hand corner of the blog entry. 

Select "Subscribe to This Entry". 

Then, choose "Instant", "Daily", or "Weekly" updates.

There! Now no more missed comments  :Biggrin: 

--

----------


## Mariner

I can't find the link to start my blog. They don't appear in my blog drop-down menu or under my blog options. I've tried all the links and searched everywhere. A little help por favor?

----------


## Logos

Hello Mariner.. you have to be a member of the site for at least 30 days and have at least 10 forum posts, or, a member less than 30 days and have at least 50 posts in the forums. The word games are easy for bumping up your post count  :Smile:

----------


## Mariner

Ah, Thank you, Logos. I was mightly confused, thanks for clearing it up. I'll have at those word games  :Smile:

----------


## de Renal

I've been a member for less than 30 days and have 50 posts in the forum, but still can't start the blog. What should I do?

----------


## de Renal

It's solved, but thanks anyway!

----------


## PeterL

I am wondering if there is any way to see who liked a blog post. In the past it has appeared, but the present post is not showing the list.

----------


## christina1200

thanks

----------

